# Rideshare Insurance availability in Florida



## almag (Jan 28, 2015)

Has anyone compiled a list of the insurance companies currently providing rideshare insurance in Florida?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

You might find this topic somewhat helpful:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/40-more-per-month-for-geico-rideshare-policy-in-florida.187282/


----------



## almag (Jan 28, 2015)

The reason I asked this question is I feel that there aren't many choices in Florida at this time. GEICO, Foremost, State Farm and a small company that I can't recall. I had a friend interested in driving and he would not start until he was properly insured. I wanted to give him as many options as possible. In my research, I was very disappointed. He ended up choosing State Farm. After doing all this research as a favor, I ended up finally getting a State Farm policy with a ride share rider myself. It really wasn't much more than I was currently paying so getting the proper coverage was a relief. Maybe due to the fact that the State of Florida did not expressly require a ride share rider on insurance policy, insurance companies are choosing not to offer these policies in Florida. If it was a requirement, tens of thousands of drivers (if not more) would have been shopping for policies. It seems to be desired by only a small percentage of ride share drivers due to the additional cost.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Well I think part of that is the additional cost in this state. Many are willing to pay $20-$40 extra a month but to have to pay $400 extra a month just to do this part time makes it not worth it.

Also at least one policy (GEICO I believe) had something like a mileage limit around 120 miles a day (It was measured annually but effectively it was around 120 miles a day on average from what I recall). If you went over that they reserved the right to not cover your accident. Further these companies seem to track mileage for rideshare drivers more closely. So if you could now get away with fibbing a bit and saying you only drive 15,000 miles a year, with the rideshare policy you probably have to more tell them the truth and watch your bill go way up.

We need more competition here in Florida.


----------



## Vaseag (Aug 19, 2017)

almag said:


> The reason I asked this question is I feel that there aren't many choices in Florida at this time. GEICO, Foremost, State Farm and a small company that I can't recall. I had a friend interested in driving and he would not start until he was properly insured. I wanted to give him as many options as possible. In my research, I was very disappointed. He ended up choosing State Farm. After doing all this research as a favor, I ended up finally getting a State Farm policy with a ride share rider myself. It really wasn't much more than I was currently paying so getting the proper coverage was a relief. Maybe due to the fact that the State of Florida did not expressly require a ride share rider on insurance policy, insurance companies are choosing not to offer these policies in Florida. If it was a requirement, tens of thousands of drivers (if not more) would have been shopping for policies. It seems to be desired by only a small percentage of ride share drivers due to the additional cost.


How much is State farm ? 
GEICO is 240$ a month for me


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Vaseag said:


> How much is State farm ?
> GEICO is 240$ a month for me


Formost *state farms commercial brand* i was looking at about an EXTRA $150 a month. It was just about halfway in price between taxi insurance $450 a month, and my policy i have for a single driver ($100ish a month).

For how many miles a day/week/year?

For florida 51,000 miles a year isn't unheard of.

I put in like 48,000 and most of the last two months i haven't been driving.

With the massive holes, this is no question about it.

And if they can get $450-500 A MONTH from a taxi driver, they will expect to be able to squeeze half that off a rideshare driver.


----------



## Csd12 (Oct 13, 2017)

I just got a rideshare insurance quote from Foremost/Farmers - $500 deductible good coverage - $341 a month. Bradenton/Sarasota Florida area. I currently pay $98 a month for personal coverage (same coverage). $241 a month increase isn’t worth it for a part time driver. The tax deduction is tempting though. The risk of driving without rideshare insurance isn’t worth it. Bye bye Uber. One less driver on the road. It’s my understanding that State Farm and Geico, in addition to Foremost/Farmers offer rideshare insurance in Florida.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Csd12 said:


> I just got a rideshare insurance quote from Foremost/Farmers - $500 deductible good coverage - $341 a month. Bradenton/Sarasota Florida area. I currently pay $98 a month for personal coverage (same coverage). $241 a month increase isn't worth it for a part time driver. The tax deduction is tempting though. The risk of driving without rideshare insurance isn't worth it. Bye bye Uber. One less driver on the road. It's my understanding that State Farm and Geico, in addition to Foremost/Farmers offer rideshare insurance in Florida.


$241 extra a month!

The scam here is that is about what full commercial insurance runs. I had a 7 passenger mini van a couple years back and Progressive quoted me $400 a month for full commercial taxi coverage. So these companies are trying to make rideshare drivers pay full commercial taxi insurance prices. All they did was rebrand it as a "ride share" policy at the same price. Even worse at least one (GEICO) is severely limiting your miles so you can't really do it full time.


----------



## Vaseag (Aug 19, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> $241 extra a month!
> 
> The scam here is that is about what full commercial insurance runs. I had a 7 passenger mini van a couple years back and Progressive quoted me $400 a month for full commercial taxi coverage. So these companies are trying to make rideshare drivers pay full commercial taxi insurance prices. All they did was rebrand it as a "ride share" policy at the same price. Even worse at least one (GEICO) is severely limiting your miles so you can't really do it full time.


GEICO wants +150 total = 240$ a month .,
Want to se that State farm will offer


----------

